# Oak Eggar Moth catepillar



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Oak Eggar moth caterpillar, _Lasiocampa quercus, _last month up on Blackshaw rocks near Leek, there was quite a few of them & their not small 9for comparison the knife's 4" long)


----------

